# Exotic Wood



## Lou Currier (Oct 15, 2016)

Anyone ever purchase from this company before? http://getexoticwood.com/onlineshop/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have not. I see they have some cheap prices though....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 16, 2016)

@ripjack13 that's what is making me skeptical about it...seems very low


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2016)

I think I'd try it. they take paypal, so you could dispute it if it was crap...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2016)

I just compared to woodcraft, (but they are always top dollar)..

**edit, and they only deal with 5 kinds of wood. So maybe that's how they can keep costs down as well.


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 16, 2016)

Maybe I will give them a try and report back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 16, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Anyone ever purchase from this company before? http://getexoticwood.com/onlineshop/index.php?route=common/home



Check with @Mike1950 if you're looking for something specific

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 16, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Check with @Mike1950 if you're looking for something specific



Interested in the ebony.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 16, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Interested in the ebony.



You might be surprised what @Mike1950 has

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Interested in the ebony.



price on ceylon ebony there is cheap- at least i think. 
what size do you need


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 16, 2016)

@Mike1950 pen blank


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> @Mike1950 pen blank


 one pen blank?


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 16, 2016)

Well if I was to have to for shipping I might as well get enough to fit in a sfrb


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Well if I was to have to for shipping I might as well get enough to fit in a sfrb


I will look and see what i have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2016)

sorry this dropped out of my radar. I won't be here today- have a date with a big elder burl log and the mill. When we get done usually the  is worthless. I have some ebony-hrb-coco-koa-grandillo and others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 15, 2016)

wow those are good prices! Let us know about them.


----------

